# Why I Love Gould's Mozart Takes



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My personality is that of a soft gentleman and the art I personally create reflects that; it's pretty and tame like van Gogh.

However, I'm attracted to opposites in what inspires me and Mozart's colors are bold and bright, and Gould has a very tough approach to the piano making his versions my favorite.


Discuss.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Edit and delete..................


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Re van Gough, what do you think of this one?

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/Vincent_Willem_van_Gogh_118.jpg


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My personality is that of a soft gentleman and the art I personally create reflects that; it's pretty and tame like van Gogh.
> 
> However, I'm attracted to opposites in what inspires me and Mozart's colors are bold and bright, and Gould has a very tough approach to the piano making his versions my favorite.
> 
> Discuss.


I kinda agree, it's just that I don't like his voice.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Re Mozart, the one he has a special relationship with is 394


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> Re van Gough, what do you think of this one?
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ab/Vincent_Willem_van_Gogh_118.jpg


Not a fan of that one, seen it before. I like his post-impressionist works best.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

HenryPenfold said:


> I kinda agree, it's just that I don't like his voice.


His humming, or on the piano?


----------

